

Micro-loans for street youth in Nigeria - rmorrison
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1127686073/micro-loans-for-street-youth-in-nigeria

======
junklight
There has been a fascinating series on Lagos on the BBC recently (might still
be available on iplayer) called "Welcome to Lagos".

One of the things that struck me was that for all the perceived disadvantage
from a western perspective they have an incredible work ethic and a really
cool attitude to doing the best with what they have. They have extended the
city into the lake for example in a mad cross between venice and a shanty
town.

These people are the future - not us with our soft comfortable lives.

------
jws
Don't bother with article. No information on the micro-loan program, just a
Canadian film company begging for money to make a documentary about the
program.

------
newyorkvin
Great video, great program. Thanks for posting! (Correction, by the way, not a
Canadian company but an American one, FYI).

------
rmorrison
Micro-financing is a great way to help entrepreneurs in other parts of the
world. You can basically help startups, like YC, but in other industries and
countries.

